# correct colour



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Can someone help me with some pics of a 69 palladium silver gto. I can find lots of pics of silver gtos but I don't know if they are the correct silver. I cant make up my mind the original palladium silver or go with the colour I always wanted witch is white. Any input on this would be great.:confused


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

69 GTO's look killer in Paladium Silver. Especially with the black vinyl top. Look here for some pics - UltimateGTO.com Dream Car

And if the stock color bores you consider "updating" it with a late model color that is similar and has more metallic or pearl in it. :cool

Ultimately, and I've said it many times, it is your car and do what you want. It is a *69 GTO* after all so in_ either_ color it will look Awsome!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree the judges look especially nice in it with the rainbow stripes. I did like Alky said and found a near perfect color match to the original barrier blue in a 90's GM color that has a very fine flake in it for a little POP...called Bahama Blue Metallic. Funny i was hell bent on red or burgundy when i started the project, never been a blue car guy. Every time i saw the pristine original paint on the inside deck lid i leaned a little more toward the original color felt like the car picked the color more than i did. Silver and white have always been two of the most popular colors on cars in general but there are still 100's of variants of each


----------



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks alky there is some beautiful cars on there but I would like to know if they are the correct colour or they did just what you suggested and changed it a bit. My car came with a black vinyl roof but I am not butting it back on.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

75tntrv said:


> Thanks alky there is some beautiful cars on there but I would like to know if they are the correct colour or they did just what you suggested and changed it a bit. My car came with a black vinyl roof but I am not butting it back on.


Why not?? IMO a silver car looks absolutely killer with the black vinyl top. Just sayin.......

Look at this car, owned by member Jtwoods4, it is one of my favorite 69's on this forum.

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/19870


----------



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

That is a sharp car I like the stance on it to. I just cant afford the roof right now. maybe down the road I will but one on. Do you know if that is the correct colour ? If it is that's what I will go with.


----------

